# Should UEFI Boot Work with Minimal Installation CD?

## johnklug

I found out that neither the Minimal Installation CD, nor the Admin CD would boot using UEFI on my system.  I burned a CD in both cases.  It was not recognized (my UEFI BIOS puts up a list of bootable UEFI entries).  They both appeared to have an EFI directory.

However when I burnt a DVD with the Hybrid ISO Live DVD, it worked.  The UEFI entry appeared so I could choose it and boot.

Is this how it is supposed to work?

----------

## The Doctor

Yep.

Although, typical we just say "use the System Rescue CD."

----------

## Ant P.

The last time I installed Gentoo on UEFI I ended up using an Ubuntu CD/USB image. I don't think SystemRescueCD supported UEFI mode, at least when I tried it.

----------

## The Doctor

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> The last time I installed Gentoo on UEFI I ended up using an Ubuntu CD/USB image. I don't think SystemRescueCD supported UEFI mode, at least when I tried it.

 It has for quite some time. Several years at least.

----------

